
William Goldman, author and screenwriter of “The Princess Bride”, has died - kfogel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Goldman
======
rossdavidh
Wait, is he really dead, or just _mostly_ dead?

------
rossdavidh
It appears that the long-promised sequel to "The Princess Bride" will have to
be just the one chapter, then. Alas.

------
tchaffee
Inconceivable!

